# DH 2011 - Anderer Dämpfer?



## ND4SPD (10. November 2011)

Ich möchte mir für 2012 einen anderen Dämpfer für mein DH 2011 leisten. Welchen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

RC4 ist mir zu teuer ... Ich liebäugle mit dem Manitou Revox ... kann der was im Norco?

LG


----------



## jatschek (10. November 2011)

Manitou Revox oder Swinger 6 way hätte ich aktuell im Bikemarkt.

Wurden im Norco DH 2010 gefahren, könnt dir auch passende Buchsen gleich mitgeben.

Manitou Revox 240x76mm:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/435471/cat/500

Manitou Swinger 6way 240x76mm:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/435472/cat/500

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND4SPD (10. November 2011)

Danke fürs Angebot, ich denk' mal drüber nach ...

Wie warst Du mit dem Revox zufrieden?


----------



## themrpipp (30. Januar 2012)

Mh... bin grad erst auf den Thread gestoßen. 

Habe ebenfalls das Norco 2011 und suche auch grad nen neuen Dämpfer, da mir das schnaufen von dem  fox van r auf den Geist geht.

Ich glaub ich werde mich entweder für den roco rc wc oder vivid r2c entscheiden. Hast du dir schon einen organisiert und getestet?


----------



## ND4SPD (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

nein, ich hab bisland nicht weiter geforscht. Es wird aber wohl ein 2012 Vivid werden. Nach einigen Diskussionen mit einigen Tunern bietet er ein gutes Preis/Leistungspaket für den Rahmen ... mal schauen ...


----------



## ND4SPD (15. Februar 2012)

Welche genauen Buchsenmaße hat das DH 2011 an Rahmen und Wippe?


----------



## themrpipp (15. Februar 2012)

ND4SPD schrieb:


> Welche genauen Buchsenmaße hat das DH 2011 an Rahmen und Wippe?



Ich hab die Schrauben vermessen, da die leichter zu messen sind und bin auf 8mm gekommen. Die haben am Rahmen und an der Wippe den gleichen Durchmesser.


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2012)

Wird Zeit, dass wir eine Liste zusammenstellen, woraus die 
Dämpfer- und Buchsenmasse für alle aktuellen Norcos ersichtlich sind.

Solange hier die Masse für Team DH/A-Line/DH 2011:

Dämpfereinbaulänge: 9.5"/241.3 mm
Dämpferhub: 3"/76.2 mm
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Wippe: 42.2 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Rahmen: 24.2 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## themrpipp (3. März 2012)

Gibt es auch ein Anzugsdrehmoment für den Dämpfer?


----------



## themrpipp (6. März 2012)

themrpipp schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Anzugsdrehmoment für den Dämpfer?


 

Keine Antwort? Ahh, alles klar, ich soll die Suchfunktion benutzen? 

Naja, hab mir jetzt nen RS Vivid R2C reingeklatscht. Hat bei der ersten Ausfahrt auch richtig Spass gemacht. Ist halt schon was anderes als der VAN R und das merkt man auch. 
Der Test im Park muss mangels Wetter leider noch warten...


----------



## Indian Summer (6. März 2012)

Hi themrpipp

Sodeli, hier also die Anzugsmomente:





Für dein DH 2011 hältst du dich einfach an das Aurum, also für beide
Dämpferschrauben 13 Nm.

Werden - sobald wir etwas Zeit finden - das ganze Zeugs ausdeutschen.
Sollte aber eigentlich klar sein, sonst fragst du halt einfach nochmals.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themrpipp (7. März 2012)

Hi Fritz,

*Lässig! *

Genau so eine Tabelle hab ich gebraucht. Fettes Dankeschön!


----------



## fokelmensh (9. März 2012)

Servus...  Gibt es Unterschiede an den Fahreigenschaften zwischen dem Team DH 09 und em Team DH 11 ??


----------



## gummikopf (1. April 2012)

Fühl mich hier unter den Norcofahrern mittlerweile
richtig wohl. Vielen Dank für den tollen Support!
Die Maße helfen mir sehr...


----------



## MTB_Liebhaber (29. März 2013)

So ich bins nomma. Ich finde einfach keine passenden Buchsen für den Marzocchi Roco R Dämpfer. Kann mir jemand helfen udn mir vielleicht nen Link mit den passenden Buchsen schicken wäre super nett 

Danke.
Schöne Ostertage


----------



## Indian Summer (5. April 2013)

Wende dich doch an den deutschen Marzocchi-Vertrieb (Cosmic Sports), der sollte dir die passenden Buchsen über einen Händler schicken können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## ND4SPD (22. Mai 2013)

Das Experiment mit dem Vivid ging schief. 

Er hat ein Jahr (eigentlich nur 6 Monate) wirklich super funktioniert, dann Ölverlust, Reparatur (Garantie), jetzt erste Fahrt, Ölverlust und Zugstufe hin, wieder Reparatur ... und ich hab' keinen Bock mehr 

Jetzt soll doch der RC4 im DH 2011 werden - gute Idee?? Paßt der zur Geo?


(Kenne viele persönlich, die den seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme fahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (9. September 2013)

auch eine Frage an alle ... fährt hier jemand nen Air Dämpfer im Team DH?

Will mir evtl nen CCDBAir rein bauen ...


----------

